# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Pluviometro en Grazalema

## No Registrado

Alguien conoce algún link donde tengamos en tiempo real una estación en Grazalema?

----------


## Xuquer

Hola, no es exactamente Grazalema pero mira a ver si te sirve, al menos la pagina es interesante   :Wink: 

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESAND1100000011500A

----------


## No Registrado

Gracias por la respuesta, pero realmente busco una estación en Grazalema o en la sierra de Cádiz. Seguiré buscando.

----------


## Xuquer

> Gracias por la respuesta, pero realmente busco una estación en Grazalema o en la sierra de Cádiz. Seguiré buscando.



Tampoco es esto lo que buscas pero rebuscando he encontrado esto...

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccio...a-Europa-.html


seguiré buscando , salu 2  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

Quillo esto se acerca a ser ¡¡¡ la caña de España !!!  mira que pagina del tiempo que me he encontrado por San Google    :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://foreca.com/Spain/Grazalema?map=rain


salu2 y espero que te sirva  :Wink:

----------


## nieveglaciar

:EEK!: 

En el siguiente link puedes ver el pluviometro de Grazalema con sus diferentes filtros para ver los correspondientes pluviograma.
http://servicios2.mma.es/saihs-web/V...AZALEMA&tipo=P

Para ver todos los pluviometros de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas en tiempo real se pueden ver en el siguiente link; también se muestran datos de la evolución en tiempo real de los niveles, capacidades y % de llenado de los embalses. Asimismo, se muestra, los caudales, datos de la evolución de los recursos hiricos procedentes de las nieves y también la evolución de los galciares:

http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/a...saih/index.htm

Un saludo,

----------


## German

Hola,
Si el link que aportas esta en lo cierto, que se supone que si, en la ultima quincena del mes pasado han caido en Grazalema aprox. 1000 l/m²!!  :EEK!: 
Estoy ansioso por ver la actualizacion de la Aemet para esos dias, tenra que dar unos valores fuera de escala...como minimo.  :Cool: 
Saludos

----------


## Pinzapo

Hola!! Soy de Grazalema, os dejo un enlace donde podeis  ver datos de precipitaciones acumuladas en Grazalema, y también total año Hidrologico.
(aparecen tambien demás estaciones cuenca del guadalquivir) A  tiempo Real.

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...ometriaHoy.pdf



http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...iempoReal.aspx


Un Saludo.

----------

